# Form 1445 - 6 month waiver request in relation to Spousal Visa



## vcyoo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all!
Love this forum and have used the info here many times to get some tips on the spousal/partner visa process.

I just have one question in relation to submission of the 6 month working limit waiver (form 1445).

The form indicates that it should be submitted to the department processing the partner visa if it is in relation to a partner visa (I already have a BVA approved for a submitted partner visa application). 

I tried e-mailing the e-mail address at: [email protected] however have not received any replies after 3 weeks.

Does anyone else have any experience submitting this waiver form? 

Another post on this forum indicated that it only took 2 weeks to get a reply and a successful waiver but it doesn't indicate where they submitted the application.

Unfortunately I'm unable to post links due to my account being new.

Hopefully someone here has experience in this matter and can offer some advice! Cheers


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately you're sending it to the right place, it looks like - you could try emailing again, I suppose.


----------



## vcyoo (Jul 10, 2014)

dayuum! Was hoping there was some other avenue I might be able to try.

Guess they are just not looking at these forms right now for partner visa related requests.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

The problem is these requests used to be handled in Hobart by the WHV team (and still are in lots of cases) and they're very quick at processing them (couple of days). For some visa classes they want the team processing the visa to process the request and they don't seem so keen to do it. If the extension need is urgent I would stress the urgency in another email to chase them up.


----------



## vcyoo (Jul 10, 2014)

Adam Grey said:


> The problem is these requests used to be handled in Hobart by the WHV team (and still are in lots of cases) and they're very quick at processing them (couple of days). For some visa classes they want the team processing the visa to process the request and they don't seem so keen to do it. If the extension need is urgent I would stress the urgency in another email to chase them up.


Thanks for the advice and the insight!
The extension need is not exactly urgent but it would be a really "nice to have" since the gap between the restricted 6 month limit and unrestricted 6 month limit (from BVA) is 3 months. It just doesn't make much sense to have to go through all the stresses of having to find a new job only when eventually there wouldn't be any work restrictions anyway.

Is there any way that pushing the form request might negatively affect the partner visa application itself? I've already e-mailed once as a follow up after waiting a while. Don't want to push my luck if it's going to piss them off or something 

Thanks for all the help, it's really appreciated!


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry, I mean urgency as in is your 6 month limitation about to come into effect? If it's within 2 weeks or so then by all means follow up with them, if it's months away then there's no need to rush and I would wait a while before contacting them again.

It should not have any negative effect on the Partner Visa application at all. Case officers are human and do get annoyed when contacted frequently, but they could help themselves by answering straightforward requests like this. In terms of the eligibility for it, as long as there's a genuine need for your continued employment and you have lodged a visa application that does not involve you having to be offshore when granted, there's no reason why you shouldn't be given the extension.


----------



## vcyoo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Adam! Sound advice once again.. thanks!!

The 6 month limitation is up on the 26th of July so there is just 16 days left.

I guess I will try one last time tomorrow to try get a reply and be left at their mercy 

Thank you for your assistance


----------



## ajl90 (Jun 9, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I cannot find the e-mail that I submit my 1445 form to - it advises that it should be sent to the office where my visa application is being processed. I submitted my 820 application online in QLD and received a confirmation e-mail but it does not have an e-mail to send any queries of correspondence. Does anyone know where I would be best to send my 1445 form electronically? Thanks!


----------

